# Modifying Paradigm 11's



## jimmyjames (Dec 13, 2011)

Would like to turn my paradigm monitor 11's into bipolar speakers by adding Henry Kloss orange fried egg tweeters to the rear of the cabinets ! Any comments , suggestions or tips ? Does anyone know the specs on these tweeters ? I feel these still rival any newer titanium , aluminum or silk domes to this day !


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Unless your an avid speaker builder and know exactly what you are doing i wouldn't touch the 11's. Besides that i wouldn't touch them, i've had a set and they were great from what i experianced. Just of curiousity what are you trying to achieve?


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply , Bambino ! I have always been very impressed the tweeters I mentioned and happen to have a set that are perfect ! I would like to add a little spaciality to my system and thought that would be a great addition . In reply to the question of "Do I have any experience in speaker building"? The answer is yes , albeit I'm from the old school ! I like the Paradigm's , but placement requirements have left me wanting a little more ! Is there a reason why you wouldn't advise adding rear firing tweeters other than a concern of my abilities ?


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

As long as you feel comfortable redesigning the crossover to re-balance the system, and then re-voicing to account for the new rear driver, there's no reason not to try to improve your sound. But just adding tweeters to the existing crossover network will change the front sound, and probably not for the better. Enter the current driver's parameters along with the added tweets and the current crossover values into PCD and see what the new model will be like. 
G'luck,

Tom


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't want you to think i'm questioning your abilities i just have always lived by the rule if it ain't broke don't fix it. The X-over in the 11's isn't very complex at but you would have to do some mods to correct what adding another Tweeter will do.:T
Keep us posted as to what you come up with.


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys ! I appreciate your input , I'm going to work the numbers and see ! I'll let ya know how it turns out ! I can always undo if it goes horribly wrong !


----------

